# Anyone tried EU peptides?



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive seen a site called EU peptides that ship from the UK and at good prices, Has anyone tried there peptides?

At the moment im on LABPE peptides and think they are pretty good, dont get the same warm feeling i did the first time i injected it though.

Im also considering getting my next batch from Southern peptides which is suppose to be spot on but a little more expensive, Not sure if the quality will be same or better than LABPE.

can anyone please give me some input on any of these 3 labs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump for peptide experience :confused1:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

The website is brand new mate. Only been online for a week or two by the looks of it. Doubt anyone has ordered from them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

well i spoke to the owner of the site the other day and got some cjc 1295 and ghrh 2 to test so i will let ppl know what i think.

After talking to a couple of ppl on this site i am thinking it mint be Chinese but i have it now so ill try it.

My already conclusion unless i am blown away by this wich i doubt is to stick to SRC


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll prolly get my next batch from southern as well, the flush feeling has gone off a bit from the Labpe ones.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I'll prolly get my next batch from southern as well, the flush feeling has gone off a bit from the Labpe ones.


yeh maybe thats just what happens with the peps, the southern ones mint do the same but least you know they are spot on what they say.

Does anyone know if you can take hgh and peps right up to a show or would you hold a little water on it, "Hoping pscarb mint be able to answer this"


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi

I have made a test order from EU peptides last week. I will have the stuff in tomorrow and let you now, by the way, I also have the same feeling when it comes to new peps sources, but for me it fades out over time, I think my body will get used to it and the feeling will be little or even noticed, i don't even get the hunger feeling on the 6 anymore, maybe a bit on the 2, even if it is US/CA or China peptides...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Leanmassworking said:


> Hi
> 
> I have made a test order from EU peptides last week. I will have the stuff in tomorrow and let you now, by the way, I also have the same feeling when it comes to new peps sources, but for me it fades out over time, I think my body will get used to it and the feeling will be little or even noticed, i don't even get the hunger feeling on the 6 anymore, maybe a bit on the 2, even if it is US/CA or China peptides...


Pm me in a week or so and ill compair with you, i just had my 1st EU shot this morning, didnt feel anything spectacular, Im sure I read somewhere pscarb saying you can not get used to them and can stay on them all the time so maybe its just the side effects that you get used to nd the peps keep on working


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh maybe thats just what happens with the peps, the southern ones mint do the same but least you know they are spot on what they say.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can take hgh and peps right up to a show or would you hold a little water on it, "Hoping pscarb mint be able to answer this"


because both peptides and GH hold water most have t drop them 7-10 days from a show for me it is 14 days..

now watch for a load of guys joining up singing the praises of this source


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I think for a proper test the same person needs to try the different suppliers...

But. Judging effectiveness by side effects doesn't sound very scientific!

However, if generic peps are 2/3rds the quality but for 1/3 of the price (for example) can you not just double the dose and be quids in?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie said:


> I think for a proper test the same person needs to try the different suppliers...
> 
> But. Judging effectiveness by side effects doesn't sound very scientific!
> 
> However, if generic peps are 2/3rds the quality but for 1/3 of the price (for example) can you not just double the dose and be quids in?


no because saturation dose still applies


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Does Dorian Yates have anything to do with this site? I always see him banging on about it......?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Robbie said:


> I think for a proper test the same person needs to try the different suppliers...
> 
> But. Judging effectiveness by side effects doesn't sound very scientific!
> 
> However, if generic peps are 2/3rds the quality but for 1/3 of the price (for example) can you not just double the dose and be quids in?


src were tested over on dats board though i think? im sure PScarb can answer that one.

surely thats proof enough for them lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> because both peptides and GH hold water most have t drop them 7-10 days from a show for me it is 14 days..
> 
> now watch for a load of guys joining up singing the praises of this source


Thanks for the reply Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m575 said:


> src were tested over on dats board though i think? im sure PScarb can answer that one.
> 
> surely thats proof enough for them lol


Yes they where mate plus SRC independently tests all there products, guys will always by cheap and then wonder why the result are either not what they expected or consistent??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

What about Southern Research Peptides?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> What about Southern Research Peptides?


thats who i mean by src mate, southern research co. should have made it clear lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

m575 said:


> thats who i mean by src mate, southern research co. should have made it clear lol


Lol i'm not down with the lingo :lol:

Anyway so you saying they gtg? How were the results?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i'm not down with the lingo :lol:
> 
> Anyway so you saying they gtg? How were the results?


sorry mate just me being lazy typing lol . they came out spot on from what i remember and as paul says the test every batch.


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

Because some peptides companies check their product and send various documents to show that they score 95-100% in purity, even on Dats board there is a Test result from a perhaps independent person or company claiming/showing a test for SRC Mod grf 1-29, *http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6053-Lab-Test-Results-(3rd-Party-tested-on-11-24-11)*...does NOT mean that it necessarily = quality and that the product works as intended. It all comes to the long run result for the person.

One should not be blind to figure out that there are many interests at stake in this business, not at least here on this forum, different people speak only good for one supplier and others say the opposite...I can only speak for myself and i now have 4 different known peps sources to compere with, all of which have sent their HPLC report and claim they check every new batch before being approved for COA ... and yes I also have SRC product to compere with, but I need time to try them out and will publish my results in time...Then watch for a load of guys joining up singing praises :surrender:


----------

